# Swap



## Cb (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi all,

Maybe for some an easy one but I don't know how much swap I should set. 

I have 3072M memory on my system. In early days they always told me to take my memory in system x 2, so now I would do 6144M as swap but it seems a little much. Is it ok or will 1024M also do?

Thanks,

Cb


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, you'll be OK.
I think even 512MB is quite enough (at least from my experience)


----------



## mk (Mar 27, 2011)

I have 2 gig ram + 2 gig swap. 
I open big, detail images in FF*. While doing that I went to 1 gig swap. At that moment I lost response of my system. My system have 1 disk. 
So evaluate your typical usage and tune your system. 
Better have it than not have it.

* usually a lot more than one.


----------



## Cb (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi people,

Thanks for the answers. I'll go for 2048M, this whould be enough for me then. My system won't be doing much hard work (for now) so it's ok I think 

Grtz,
Cb


----------

